# Fixing Corrupt FireFox profile



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

i've had this happen twice now and regardless of my best efforts to repair the profile I have found the only thing I can really do is back up my bookmarks and reinstall firefox. I have attempted to backup only the barest of extensions but it seems that any attempt to keep a part of my old profile results in the corruption carrying along into the new install.


Just curious if anyone else has encountered this issue and if they were able to figure out which extension it was that may have caused the problem.


I think it is flashgot, but I may be mistaken.


For those who don't know what I am referring to I will provide a screenshot of what a corrupted profile may do to your browser.












more or less i'm bored and wanted feedback from people who may have encountered similar issues. I'm pretty sure the only way to repair this is to completely start over.


----------



## Happy (Oct 10, 2008)

You shouldn't be afraid of surfing the web anymore. Yes, there are still virus/spyware/adware, however many sites that offer anti x to prevent these from affecting you will make your computer slower. A good antivirus software is good enough to prevent spyware. 

Download Google Chrome. Safest and fastest browser. I've had it for a while and it blocks many sites that produce malware.


----------



## MensSuperMateriam (Jun 2, 2010)

Happy said:


> You shouldn't be afraid of surfing the web anymore. Yes, there are still virus/spyware/adware, however many sites that offer anti x to prevent these from affecting you will make your computer slower. A good antivirus software is good enough to prevent spyware.


The best antivirus is called Linux :happy:



Happy said:


> Download Google Chrome. Safest and fastest browser. I've had it for a while and it blocks many sites that produce malware.


Faster than Firefox sure, safer no way!. First, it's newer; second, Firefox is constantly tested and revised by its creators and the community so errors, security problems, etc are sooner detected; third, Chrome sends information of the user and navigation to Google. Not very "safe".

If you like this navigator, better user Chromium, based in the same code (which is also open sorce) but compiled for not sending any undesired information.

A clean Firefox, without any addons, should be safer, but I admit Chrome/Chromium is faster and lighter.


----------



## NotSoRighteousRob (Jan 1, 2010)

I don't believe this is the result of malware or a virus. This is the result of using add-ons such as adblock plus and flashgot. When you add and remove extensions as frequently as I do you can often come across minor glitches in essential firefox files. 


I may be wrong about this but this is what my research has led me to believe.

as far as security goes I feel fairly secure in all my online endeavors.


----------



## ENFPie (Oct 7, 2010)

No helpful information here, only i did try to wipe that fly off my screen!!!


----------

